# River monsters



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

I had the day off of work so me and the boy went fishing.I asked him if he wanted to fish a lake or a river and he said he wanted to catch a river monster like on tv.So off we went in search of are own river monster.We had a good morning with 4 carp , 3 walleye, 1 channel and 1 smallie.The only problem we had was the river monster that got away with his spiderman pole.He was not very happy and is ready to go back and catch that monster.So off to walmart we went and picked out the perfect transformer fishing pole to catch him.I guess that is one way to get them hooked.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

what river?


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Sounds like a great day on the water, way to get him into fishing!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That's awesome man. Catchin some river monsters with the kid! He's definitely hooked.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

thats the berlin spillway.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Too cool. That kid is ruined for life now!


----------



## ohioutdoorsman23 (Feb 24, 2010)

what did you catch the eyes on?


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

Nothing like getting a kid hooked on fishing! Sounds like you guys had alot of fun....... FISH ON!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Great job man! I'll be taking a 12 yr old out with his Dad tomorrow... good times.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Looks like that little man had one great day. Good job Dad.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

(((LITTLE MANS EXELANT ADVENTURE!))) Way to pass it on dad!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

wannabe said:


> I asked him if he wanted to fish a lake or a river and he said he wanted to catch a river monster like on tv.


I love the spirit of adventure and imagination kids have, years from now he will reflect on days like this that spawned a passion for outdoor adventures in fishing. 

This reminds me of a trip my brother took his 5 yr old old. His kid always says 
"I think I got a bite dad" through every trip on the water. Well when my bro finally turned around he found his son with a rod bent double almost pulling his son out the boat, yelling "I think I got a bite dad". 

Well after my brother took over the fight his son was so excited as his dad fought the fish and was screaming, " I think its a dolphin dad, no dad it's a shark a really big shark." :woot:

Love the imagination of kids.

Well it turned out to be a rather large Red fish. No shark or dolphin but, a day they will both remember always.

I am sure you've created a river monster out of your son.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the replies.It was one of the best fishing trips I can remember.I wish this rain would stop so we can go again.Good thing my wife doesn't no we waded across the river.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

what a great story!!

i love when the little ones get to go fishing .... and the eagerness, the imagination, the questions because they want to learn... the big smile when they catch something, anything... the adventure for them....

GREAT JOB DAD!!!

my father and grandfather passed it on to me when i was a wee one... dad grew up around mosquito lake before it was lake.... and still tells stories of it being built... and about dan galbencia *sorry if it's spelled wong*...fine tuning the erie dearie... closing the bait shop in the middle of day and running off to go fishing....they both really enjoyed it..... dad and grandpop would tie stringers end to end and around my waist so i couldn't fall in the water.... the ones with the ring on one end and the point on the other.... i had an old crappy baitcaster on some old pole with white,black and gray colored braid on it...but i cherished it... it was givin to me by grandpop and he said it was dads first.... and we would fish... if they caught a carp.... one would keep my attention as the other would unhook it and hook it on my line and let it go out... then yell hey pay attention you got a fish.... i'd reel my butt off all excited!!!... i have black and white photo's of when i was 3 and 4 years old....that pole lasted until i was about 12... then i don't know what happened to it.... 

years later....

my daughter is born... when she got a little older we would go to my wifes aunts house and visit.... a beautiful almost 2 acre pond....by 3yrs old she would fish with me ... at 4 she had her mickey mouse pole....and she learned to cast it..... anytime she wanted to fish we would go there.... she could fish and she could go play... then i would fish her pole... i never took my own...when she wanted to fish she would come running back over and i would hand her the pole and sit there.... the pond is over ran with blue gill... but some channels up to maybe 5 or 6 pounds.... well she she got one of the channels.... about 4lbs.... it started to pull her in... she's all excited .... she's trying to reel and walk backwards.... it's pulling her forwards... i thought she could do it... i watched for a couple of minutes.... just about the time she was going to splash ..... i reached over and grabbed the back of her pants... and held her at the edge.... she got it in....by 6yrs she was baiting her hook and taking fish off..... from that catfish day on.... well... lets just say.... if it wasn't my daughter wanting her pops to go fishing with her.... i probably wouldn't go... only because she out fishes me .... and doesn't let me forget it.... lol

now i have a grandaughter that is going to turn 1 year old in about a month.... the cycle begins again..... i'm biting at the hook just waiting to clean up that mickey mouse pole and get it tuned up to catch the big bluey!!!.... all those gills should beware!

:G:Banane45:


----------



## Chinook (Apr 10, 2009)

I cant wait to get the Rugrats out there. 

How young is too young? Right now my 3 year old makes it about 5 minutes then takes her rod and starts walking, with the line in the water of course. So I get 5 minutes of fishing and 20 minutes of knot removal.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

IMHO/ my 2 cents ... is the younger the better....if they can walk and at least turn the handle to reel it in... thats a good start.... 

if you can find a place like a park with some play things or be lucky enough to have a family/friend that has a pond with gill in it..fast catching keeps them interested... it's how quick the bite not how big the fish that interests them.. then you can take them fishing... after a little bit of time let them go play ... then let them fish... then play....i never brought a pole for myself.... i tended to everything my little one did... she used my smaller pole at first with something tied to the handle and to my wrist... that way when she wanted to hold the pole by herself... like a big girl... i knew it wouldn't end up in the water...sometimes depending on how full of energy she was i would put a leash on her.... that way she could stand there with out daddy being to close and be that big girl....

if my wife would come with us... she would visit or sit in a chair away from the water and read...once in a great while she would wet a line..... and when my little one would get bored... which was like every 10 minutes.... i'd say go see what mommy is doing ....they would play for while... maybe get a drink/snack... mommy would listen to the fish stories of what just went on.... and about 10 minutes of me getting to fish...my daughter would run back over and want to fish a little more... 

the little ones will let you know...just follow their lead.... make sure they are going to be safe.... keep it very simple... simple easy answers to the questions....the more fun you make it.... the easier it is to get them hooked... it's their day.... make it that way... don't worry about yourself.... i packed more toys than i ever did fishing gear on these outings.... blanket... drinks.... snacks.... 

and don't even bring boats into it until they are older and you have moved them up to being able to be patient enough to sit there for very long time... and they will let you know... they will start asking

when they start asking about this or that.... is when they are ready to make the next step.... don't push them.... let them lead you... but it doesn't mean that you can't let them see the next steps.... drive by the lake ... let them see other people fishing.... let them watch the boats.... 

when they are little... it's their time make it fun... as they get older....drop subtle hints.... let them lead you.... and let them think it was their decision ... and you went along with it... always leave the door open to go with you.... and if they say no... leave it at that... but never stop asking if they want to... 

show them basics....don't force them to fish like you....just let them fish.... but above all be safe...

oh and one other thing.... i don't care if your the best fisherman in the world... always keep an eye on what they are doing... keep an open mind.... even though they may not know hardly anything about fishing.... they may do something that teaches you something.... whether it be by accident or they have put some thought into it.... you can always learn something....

i'm sorry my 2 cents turned out to be $5 dollars worth... but hey....

good luck to everyone!!! ... have fun and be safe!!!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

wannabe said:


> Thanks everybody for the replies.It was one of the best fishing trips I can remember.I wish this rain would stop so we can go again.Good thing my wife doesn't no we waded across the river.


sounds like it was a great trip! got my girlfriends little boy a lightning mcqueen rod been teaching him the fundementals of casting.. now if only i can get the patience down with him we can start catching some gills!.. Btw the quote above cracked me up


----------

